# Nassahegan - 5/3/2009



## Greg (May 3, 2009)

Met up with Tim, Jeff and Brian for this one. Got rolling probably about 7:20. We did the cemetery twisties >  Cornwall climb > State forest border trail over to Stone > Sorta a bass akwards ride around Stone featuring the rock garden in both directions > Back towards the Cornwall downhill > Hinman > little roller loop > swamp twisties back to Scoville. 10.3 miles in 3 hours. Jeff was spent and bailed down 69.

A great ride at a nice steady moderate pace. Tim was flying once again. By the end I was pretty cooked. Happy that all three of us smoothly linked the two A frames, bypass around the ladder drop and the swamp bridges all in one pass. Already had lunch #1 of an onion and cheese omelet. Trying to figure out when the next meal will be; gonna be soon. After Friday's 6 miler and today's 10 miler, I'm pretty cooked. Great ride boys. Here's the track:

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=536


----------



## RootDKJ (May 3, 2009)

What are you using for GPS?


----------



## Greg (May 3, 2009)

Garmin etrex Legend HCx


----------



## o3jeff (May 3, 2009)

I need to get into mtb mode. After sitting around for 2 weeks I was hurting by the time I got to the car, but thanks for pushing me as far as you guys did.

My plan now is to do at least one RAW, preferably two each week and then a ride on the weekend.


----------



## bvibert (May 3, 2009)

Good ride.  I'm totally beat.  I shoveled mass quantities of food in my mouth as soon as I got home.  I felt better today than I did on Friday with Tim and Greg, but they still kicked my ass, especially on Hinman's.  I cleared most of the Stone rock garden on the way out and was happy to hit the two a-frames and drop bypass leading up to the new caveman bridges, which I also cleared for the first time.  Definitely getting some confidence back, just need to work on the wind/endurance a bit.


----------



## MR. evil (May 3, 2009)

Awsome ride, and I am also pretty beat. I was feeling really good when we finished and could have done sessions no prob. But I am glad we didn't, I crashed hard about an hour ago. I am starting to get my second wind but still feel a bit tired.

I really liked that loop we did today. Before it gets really hot out we should shoot to do that loop but add Sessions & B-street for a mini epic.


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

Can't believe nobody mentioned this yet. The "effin ninja" was on fire yesterday. :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (May 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Can't believe nobody mentioned this yet. The "effin ninja" was on fire yesterday. :lol:



I take offense to that................The Samurai was on fire!


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Can't believe nobody mentioned this yet. The "effin ninja" was on fire yesterday. :lol:



I gotta get me one of those do rags.


----------

